# Introducing Brahm... :-)



## ragnew (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's my little "guy" that arrived yesterday. He's an amazing animal, and seems to be quite well demeanored as well. I hooked him up with some bugs, and decided to change his water out (as he'd soiled it). While I was in there doing this, he decided to scope me out, so while he did this, I took this as the opportunity to pick him up and snap a few shots of him.

All around amazing lizard already!!! I really look forward to having a long lasting relationship with this guy!!! Thanks again Bobby! Even my girlfriend likes him hahahaha! 

[attachment=2800]

[attachment=2801]

[attachment=2802]

[attachment=2803]

[attachment=2804]

[attachment=2805]

[attachment=2806]

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on your baby. He'll probably need a few days to become completely settled in but I would try to spend some time (a few times a day) doing things inside the enclosure. Changing water, moving mulch around, anything that allows your hands to be in there. It will help your tegu get used to your presence, eventually he'll learn you don't want to eat him lol.
Have fun with him! Take lots and lots of pictures, they grow sooo quickly.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 21, 2011)

What pairing is he/she from?


----------



## ragnew (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll definitely be leaving the little beastie alone for quite a while. I plan on having my hands in there so he does get somewhat use to seeing me around, but I'm gonna hold off on holding him for a bit. I'll definitely be getting some pics as he grows. I've also got a pretty nice Colombian Tegu as well, and the difference in demeanor is pretty noticeable. Goji (my Colombian) isn't mean, but she's very flighty. Brahm is the complete opposite!!! 

Hi kellen.watkins, you know, I'm honestly not too sure which pairing Brahm came from. I asked Bobby about it via email, and I didn't get the response, and to be honest, I forgot to ask when I got things all squared away before and after shipping hahaha. So I really don't know...


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 21, 2011)

lol just curious as to if he/she was mines brother or sister


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 21, 2011)

He is very cute good luck with him.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! Lol kellen I think me and you are the only ones who actually know  hope other people got babies from sugarXBlizard so me and kellen can see siblings to ours! Very cute tegu though


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2011)

Grats Ragnew, they get even better with age!



Dereks-Dragons said:


> Congrats! Lol kellen I think me and you are the only ones who actually know  hope other people got babies from sugarXBlizard so me and kellen can see siblings to ours! Very cute tegu though


I have a 2010 sugarxblizard, you won't be disappointed. Then again, I don't think you'd be disappointed with any pairing from Bobby.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 21, 2011)

Look at that little face. Nice little tegu you have. Enjoy him at this size, they don't stay that way for long.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 22, 2011)

great pics!! he's very cute!! =D This makes me even MORE anxious to get mine! =)


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

Turtlepunk when are u getting yours? And john do you have pics ?  I requested high white and I think I got just that as long as that green turns to white. I was looking thru threads and I saw some babies with like brown tails with the black stripes mines tail is "extreme" white with crisp perfect black stripes. His head shed and the green is lighter and its no longer green under his Chin its turning white  his body is next to shed and the tail looks ready to go too.


----------



## ragnew (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow!!!  Thanks for all the nice comments guys / gals!!! I agree with everyone, these animals are simply amazing!!! I can't say that enough. I just found out that Brahm is a blizard x sugar baby as well. 

Again, thanks for all the nice words and I'm happy to see everyone else is enjoying their new additions as much as I am mine!!! 

Oh yes, and Bobby even let me know that Brahm's hatch date was 6/27!!! Awesome guy all around!


----------



## ragnew (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Just a quick update on the Brahm, I've had him for 11 days now, and so far he's growing pretty darn good. He's a Blizard x Sugar baby. I didn't get a great measurement, he was wanting to look all over when I had him out, but he did register 13.25". He might be a little bit bigger, but he just wouldn't stand straight... 

Here's a not so good pic that I just snapped, but an updated pic nonetheless. I will be getting some proper pics again here really soon! The flash wasn't being used so his green head doesn't show up quite as well as it should. These are amazing animals all around!!! Great eaters, and he's really mellowed out quite nicely! 

Thanks again Bobby!!!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 31, 2011)

very nice! my snow x sleet doesn't have barely any green on him. kinda strange!


----------



## ragnew (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks my friend!!!

I just scoped out your thread! You're beast is growing quite nicely too I see! :-D These guys/gals are amazing!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 31, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> And john do you have pics ?



I'll try to get the camera out sometime this week and snap some updated pics for you. I've got some baby pictures from last summer handy though. The hard part is catching them right after a shed for those of us housing GUs outside, doesn't take them long to dirty up their shiny new set of armor with those diggin escapades. You might have to settle for pictures of a dirty tegu if I don't catch him RIGHT after a shed. :dodgy:

Here's Boon while he still had a bit of a green head:





Bye bye green head:





Last photo session before he went down for the long winter.. Still a pretty small guy compared to now!


----------



## ragnew (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a couple more pics of the Brahmster!!! I love this Tegu!!! He's so cool now. Literally waits on his Hideout/Basking site and climbs out onto my hand when I open the cage. His demeanor is amazing!!! 
[attachment=2989][attachment=2990][attachment=2991][attachment=2992][attachment=2993][attachment=2994][attachment=2995][attachment=2996][attachment=2997][attachment=2998]


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 7, 2011)

what a beauty! doesnt get much better then that! enjoy!


----------



## ragnew (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you very much Jerobi2k!!! I have to say, that I've never kept a lizard pet quite as, I guess you'd say "social" as Brahm. He's an amazing animal all the way around and has really mellowed out in the short time I've had him. My Sudan Plateds were great as well, but you can tell that the Argentine B & W / Extreme Giants really are in a league of their own when it comes to intelligence!!! I can literally see him thinking about things! It's pretty cool to say the least!!!

Thanks again for the kind words!!!


----------



## ragnew (Aug 17, 2011)

Snapped three new pics of the Brahm. Growing quite well still. Measuring exactly 17.25" as of today. Had him out in the back yard today to get some natural sunlight. We have a large garden next to my house and the little guy proceeded to haul some tail right between my legs and into what he thought was a veritable jungle!!! It took about 3 minutes to find him, but those were the freakiest three minutes I've had in a LONG time.

From now on, he's going to be held when he's outside. He's usually extremely calm, but something seemed to have spooked him. Lesson learned.
[attachment=3076][attachment=3077][attachment=3078]


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful pics! Brahm is a healthy looking boy. Thanks for sharing with the treat of us addicts...


----------



## ragnew (Aug 17, 2011)

jtpowers said:


> Beautiful pics! Brahm is a healthy looking boy. Thanks for sharing with the treat of us addicts...


Hey, thanks a lot jtpowers!!! He's definitely become my pride and joy! Amazing animals they are!


----------



## ragnew (Aug 26, 2011)

I just can't stop taking pics of him. So here's a few that were just taken... 

Just shed again. Right around 19" - 20".

Sorry for bumping this again hahahaha. 

[attachment=3132][attachment=3133][attachment=3134][attachment=3135][attachment=3136][attachment=3137]


----------

